# Favorite weather websites



## bjjohns (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, so I have two favorites:
Weather Underground 
National Weather Service <- Love the (big) national radar loop.

Anyone else?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 3, 2012)

I just use Weather.com


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I just use Weather.com


x2


----------



## greybeard (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.wunderground.com/

Other than them I just look out accross the pasture. It's never failed me.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

Right now all the weather sites are in my bad books...not a one of them has any rain showing and our temps are at 105 right now and the grass and pastures are turning brown


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 4, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Right now all the weather sites are in my bad books...not a one of them has any rain showing and our temps are at 105 right now and the grass and pastures are turning brown


X2


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 4, 2012)

So my DW came up with a great idea tonight. We need to pick a time, and as many people as we can get to join in, we climb a ladder in our yard and blow east. All at the same time. Move those highs, let the rest share your deluges!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 5, 2012)

If I really really need to know what the weather is going to do, I just ask my wife.  She's never ever ever been wrong about anything.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.noaa.gov/

It has more than just weather


----------



## Symphony (Jul 5, 2012)

Just use my local station mostly or peaking outside works wonders.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I like weather.gov (national weather service). It has been pretty accurate thus far.


----------

